# What was the last HORROR movie you watched?



## Phantom Stranger (Apr 3, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> 'House Of Dark Shadows' (1970)
> -Jonathan Frid.
> 
> Plot: Released from his coffin , after 200 years, by local drunk Willie Loomis, vampire Barnabas Collins goes on a killing spree, while at the same time charming his modern era relatives. Soon he meets local girl Maggie Evans and notices that she looks remarkably like his long deceased fiancee Josette.Barnabas assumes that she is her reincarnation and plans to have the marriage.
> ...


----------

